# Mahal ayoko kase umasa lan sayo



## Jwcw

Hello, could anyone can help to translate the meaning in English of this sentence in Tagalog.

"Mahal ayoko kase umasa lan sayo". 

Since it is said by my girlfriend from pH. I would love to know it. And my gal every time we have conversation call me babe or mahal is that she loves me?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## DotterKat

Jwcw said:


> Hello, could anyone can help to translate the meaning in English of this sentence in Tagalog.
> 
> "Mahal ayoko kase umasa lan sayo".



It means _My love, it is because I don't want to solely depend on you_.



Jwcw said:


> Since it is said by my girlfriend from pH. I would love to know it. And my gal every time we have conversation call me babe or mahal is that she loves me?
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Those are terms of endearment that don't necessarily imply love. Since you know this person, you alone can infer love from her statements since she apparently has not explicitly said so.


----------



## Jwcw

Thank you guys. She said to me all the time that mahal kita. Does that mean she love me Or better saying is this sentence only for say to lover?


----------



## DotterKat

_Mahal kita_ in English is I love you. As in any other language, it is difficult for a third person to ascribe an accurate meaning to this emotionally charged sentence. Only you can determine her true intentions.


----------

